# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  City, am Fenster
City, am Fenster

Kleine Geschichte dazu:

Im Dezember 2004 arbeitete ich kurzzeitig als Kurierfahrer. Durfte eine Ladung Feuerwerk aus Buch (bei Berlin) nach Treptow fahren. Empfänger Toni Krahl. Kurz miteinander geplaudert. Er fragte mich, ob ich ihn mit nach Pankow nehmen könnte. Auf der Fahrt dorthin erzählte er mir, das City auf Weihnachtstournee nach Westdeutschland geht. Erster Auftritt in München, Circus Krone. Er hätte etwas Bammel davor. Meine Frage: "Warum?", Antwort: "Da haben die Stones gespielt". Meine Antwort: "Ihr müsst euch doch nicht verstecken"


War übrigens eine Supertournee, wie er mir später sagte.

Jahre vorher:

Record Release Party der Inchtabokatables im Tränenpalast,



letzte Zugabe, 


letzter Titel. 


Dunkel, 


single Spot. 




Herr Jeh (so glaube ich) kommt auf die Bühne und fängt an auf seiner Geige jenes Lied zu spielen, Georgi von City gesellt sich dazu, spielt mit. Nach und nach füllt sich die Bühne beiden Bands.

Ich hab gedacht, das Dach vom Tränenpalast hebt ab. Anschliessend erklärt Toni Krahl, das City weiter zusammen spielt.

_wird fortgesetzt_

----------


## Erich

@Rene, woher weisste denn, dass City "Am Fenster" einer meiner absoluten Lieblingssongs ist?  ::

----------

Silly  Bataillon D ´Amour


Tamara Danz  verstarb am 22. Juli 1996 im Alter von 43 Jahren an Krebs.

Ich hab sie persönlich gekannt....

Tamara Danz hat mit Ihrer Band Silly ein gemeinsames Projekt mit Gerhard Gundermann gestartet. Höhepunkt war das Konzert im Potsdamer Lindenpark aus der ein Doppelalbum hervorging, Silly + Gundermann & Seilschaft Unplugged

----------


## schiene

Bis Anfang der 80er fand ich die Sterncombo Meisen sehr gut.Hatten ihren eigenen Stil und tolle Texte wie z.b. beim Song "Kampf um den Südpol oder Weißes Gold" :super :Großes Lächeln: anach fand ich brachen sie mit ihrem eigenen Stiel und gingen lieber den einfachen Weg (wie die Mehrheit der Ostbands)sich unterzuordnen und anzupassen.Schade :traurig:

----------

